# Food suggestion please



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

So my Annabell is a very very picky eater. She came to me on Science Diet. I successfull have switched her from that to Go! Chicken, Fruit & Vegetable http://www.petcurean.com/index.php?page_id=122

I'm trying to add other things to her mix but am unsuccessful. The little princess takes anything I mix in out of her food dish and leaves it on the floor on the cage, uneaten. She does like cooked, unseasoned chicken. Has no interest in baby food, wet cat food, peanut butter, etc. Oh but she does like her Whiskas Temptation Cat treats.

The Go! has a higher fat content and while my girl is at a healthy weight (500 g, give or take a poop) she put that weight on pretty quick & I don't want her to become over weight.

So I'm looking for suggestions from other picky eaters. What are some successes that you've had?

I've tried (unsuccessfully)
- Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul
- Wellness Indoor Health
- PC Brand 
- Natures Balance Green Pea & Chicken
- Oven Baked Tradition Adult Chicken

(I should note that I'm really lucky to have a pet store nearby that has sample bags.)


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Have you tried the Blue Spa Select? Hercules eats their weight control formula in his mix, and he loves it! He's pretty fussy too. It does come with these little round kibbles they call "Life Source Bits" and he won't touch them, but there's not a ton of them in the bag. Maybe that pet store has a sample you could try?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

hercsmom said:


> Have you tried the Blue Spa Select? Hercules eats their weight control formula in his mix, and he loves it! He's pretty fussy too. It does come with these little round kibbles they call "Life Source Bits" and he won't touch them, but there's not a ton of them in the bag. Maybe that pet store has a sample you could try?


Thanks for the suggestion! I haven't been able to find it in my area though. I have Pets Unlimited, PetSmart & Global pet foods. Global carries the fancy stuff so I thought they would have it, but sadly nope


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Petsmart carries the Blue Buffalo Spa Select Weight Control. Along with other varieties of Blue Buffalo.

They also carry the Nutrience line, you could give that a go, we have a couple of picky eaters and we have managed to get the to eat the Nutrience.

Another one they carry is the Authority line, again our picky eaters eat that.

Our Petsmart allow us to return the brands we try if our guys don't eat it, of course you don't mention your feeding it to a hedgehog lol. They give a full refund with receipt or if you don't have your receipt then they give the full price in store credit. We go to several different locations and they all allow us to return them.

The food doesn't ever go to waste they use it to feed the cats they have in adoption (if your center has that) and also for the hamsters and other small pets they have there.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah! Thanks. Maybe I will pop into PetSmart this weekend and see how she likes it. Fingers crossed. Silly picky eater


----------

